

Ask HN: Please review my side project dexjra - jacktasia

Howdy<p>I am hoping some of you can provide some feedback for my site project dexjra... http://dexjra.com<p>I realize the name is not great, so I am certainly open to ideas there. Although what I am really wanting is some feedback on what direction I should take the project (if any). It's basically like popurls or a Google News-like thing for Reddit and Digg. There's basically 4 main section:<p>1) Current Top 15s (tracks changed in comments,votes,etc)
2) Recent media (just the images/videos)
3) "Where first" ...gives a break down on where an article was posted first if it was submitted to both ( I also use HN data here).
4) Search...since reddit's search is so bad and I have the data collected already anyway.<p>On my todo list:
1) paging for each section (to view older data)
2) graphs for "more info" pages to see visual changes of votes/comments
3) improve search customization (search with regex?,sorting)<p>Thanks for taking the time to read this. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks.
======
notphilatall
There is too much going on on the front page for me to grok what's the focus
of the site.

I like the use of media, but not that it's relegated to the bottom. Right now
the top article on the top of the right hand column is also on the top of the
left hand column.

What about keeping the top 15s on the left column and upgrading the media to
the right-hand column? That way, I have a number of visually attractive
options that I can follow deeper into the site as I browse the headlines.

------
pedalpete
When somebody creates a post like this I ALWAYS go to the site before reading
the posts description, so that I can see if the site is what I thought it is.

In your case, I had absolutely no idea. I got that it had videos, I didn't get
why they were there. I thought the sites was going to be something java
related due to the JRA.

How about just a tag line, description or even title that says what the site
is. A video site for...

Even your description of 'It's basically like popurls or a Google News-like
thing for Reddit and Digg' means absolutely nothing to me. Is this the most
popular videos on Reddig & Digg? Is that what you're trying to say?

You need to tell people what you're building in the simplest language
possible.

------
justliving
first of all, congratulations having build this site!

A couple of remarks (take them with a grain of salt, just my personal
opinion): 1/ as you say correctly yourself, the name could be improved to
something more explicit :-) 2/ when I got to your site, I did not instantly
catch, what it was all about. Perhaps it s just me, but still, it might be
worth making it somewhat more explicit. E.g. a explicit tag-line would
probably help. Could be put where you display today the 'updated' information.
3/ Did not quite understand the 'row', 'column' links in the top15 part?

so far, cheers

